
The Node.js community is “completely feral” - MalcolmDiggs
http://www.computing.co.uk/ctg/news/2468287/nodejs-community-is-completely-feral-and-a-model-for-future-development-says-weaveworks
======
noir_lord
I use node (or more correctly I use a small part of it via browserify) and
while I like what it brings to the table (mostly the ability to sanely and
somewhat cleanly import things in a way that works for me) I find stuff like
this [http://i.imgur.com/n92uG9J.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/n92uG9J.jpg) makes my
head hurt.

I come from a desktop background originally and I still miss having large
(mostly) complete and (mostly) stable standard libraries something I miss.

That and I'm never going to like JavaScript, it just doesn't fit my mental
model well at all.

~~~
digitalarborist
It's interesting to me that everyone uses that isArrayish module example as
though it represented the downfall of civilization when to me, yes maybe it
represents the downfall of civilization a little bit, but it also represents
the strength of npm. Absolutely anyone can create code, put it online and then
have others use it fast. Of course this means you do end up with a lot of
nonsense, but a lot of brilliance too.

Nobody does this with maven because maven and the Java community in general
makes this hard. It's doable, but generally takes more work, which is a
strength and a weakness for the Java community. You could argue this is "worse
is better"[0], making sacrifices, in this case in redundancy for simplicity of
use. People should really just write the code for isArrayish if it is this
simple, or perhaps the language or babel or whatever should provide such a
function.

However no one forces anyone to use these, if you want a standard library, use
Lodash, here is its isArray:
[https://lodash.com/docs#isArray](https://lodash.com/docs#isArray), it even
has differentiations of this like:
[https://lodash.com/docs#isArrayLikeObject](https://lodash.com/docs#isArrayLikeObject).
Complaints about something like the isArrayish module make my head hurt. It
filled a void fast where one existed so people could use it and get on with
their projects and subsequently their lives. I just don't see anything wrong
with that.

0) [https://www.jwz.org/doc/worse-is-
better.html](https://www.jwz.org/doc/worse-is-better.html)

~~~
visarga
> Absolutely anyone can create code, put it online and then have others use it
> fast.

And after 2 years remove or change it in a malicious way and break thousands
of other packages and projects. Because it's absolutely anyone.

~~~
digitalarborist
That's a problem with all open source software though. Heartbleed comes to
mind. This problem may be compounded a bit by the fact that npm has such a low
barrier to entry due to its simplicity.

Though saying other open source software is secure due to a higher barrier to
entry feels like security by obscurity. Particularly since that higher barrier
is often not higher because it's insisted on being high quality tested code,
but just because it involves greater complexity in actually submitting it to
be distributed.

------
oluwie
Awful article. This gives no concrete information about the Node.js community
apart from the opinion that "they don't know what they're doing".

This is not a defense of Node.js in general but in defense of good journalism;
not writing an entire click-bait article off the random thought of an CEO I've
never heard of.

------
bricss
Such hype, such article

